# String Makers Check this out



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

just seen them today and talked with him myself. Looks like a great alternative for a good price. He says it will do 12 inches per minute. If it did double that I would be all over these. Keep us posted on how they work.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I have 2 little Jons and although they work great, It will be nice to serve idler serving without stopping...I will keep you posted



60X said:


> just seen them today and talked with him myself. Looks like a great alternative for a good price. He says it will do 12 inches per minute. If it did double that I would be all over these. Keep us posted on how they work.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I thought you had one of the LCA serving machines or did you just have the proto pics? I'm convinced the next step for me will be an apple machine or similer.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

what kind of price is this serving tool?? i do HATE serving so i would prolly buy one and be much happier LOL


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like a great tool. Keep us posted Tom.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

its 124.99 on e-bay here is the link his web site is in work http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=110600400313&Category=36100&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D1


----------



## dw97224 (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks good Tom, do you think you can adat the Bieter jig to this?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

60X said:


> He says it will do 12 inches per minute. If it did double that I would be all over these. .


man i would think a foot a min is more than enough, by hand thats a whole Coke and like 10min for me, LOL i hate serving more than cleaning my room as a kid HEHE i may have to fund this with my next few sets i build for buddies,


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*I will let you guys know*



dw97224 said:


> Looks good Tom, do you think you can adat the Bieter jig to this?


I think that the Bieters will be too heavy just as they are on the little Jon...I ordered 4 of his jig to try out...

Im thinking that I will be able to get more than 12" per minute...If these things work out as well as I hope...My Little Jon will be in the classifieds...Just the winder, not the stretchers:shade:


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

hey when you get them could you post a vid of them in action when you have the string stretched to 300#? To me it looks like its going to bounce way too much...


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

yeah wanting to see how you like, if you like them i will buy one for myself to use, im in garage making a set now and like i said, I HATE SERVING, LOL


----------



## RonS. (Mar 28, 2009)

All it needs is a small counter balance weight to offset the weight of the serving jig, then it would'nt bounce at all. Be simple to make. Ron


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

a whatty whatten?


----------



## bdb314 (Oct 8, 2008)

Guys, the Moto Serving Jig as well as our Stretch D Loop Pliers and Arrow Weight Matching Washers are all currently available for sale on ebay, just search Outer Limit Archery, or you can send me a PM. We are working on the website now. See my signature for links to all the video's.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

My Video will be up soon:director:


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

I built a two cam set last night with the MOTO. It didn't really cut down my build time but it did lay down the serving very evenly and quickly. I'm sure once I get used to using the MOTO my build time will get better. Also, don't be too judgemental about how much it "bounces" by watching the video. When the string is under 300 pounds of tension it doesn't bounce much at all.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*22" of End Serving*

Well without furter adue here is my video...I think it cuts down my build time by alot...I could have gone a little faster but I had a stop on my trigger , need to adjust a little more...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*28" of idler serving...for 125.00 you cant go wrong..I have two and will get more*

Cool thing about this is when I serve the jig dont come flying out from between the guides and ...It is way more manuverable... I can slide up and down out of the way...I really like the thing

And Ben the owner/designer is a great dude...He is got a lot of other great archery tools coming for us...His string loop pliers are the best I have ever used...You can make any size loop and are not limited to a certian gap like the vipers


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks for sharing the vids. Is there any difference serving towards or away from the server? Did you mod the server any so it keeps the tension consistant? I've had trouble with that style serving tool losing tension during long servings. Looks like a great tool for the money. These could sell for double and still sell a ton of them.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

That is the Cartel Serving jig that is 5 times more consistant than the BCY jig....So to answer your question no I dont lose tension

As far as serving direction the tool works good either way...If you noticed that I pushed on the idler and pulled on the end



60X said:


> Thanks for sharing the vids. Is there any difference serving towards or away from the server? Did you mod the server any so it keeps the tension consistant? I've had trouble with that style serving tool losing tension during long servings. Looks like a great tool for the money. These could sell for double and still sell a ton of them.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

how do the two post's attach to the serving jibs?? i use cavaliers and looks like some of the vids they have are using those so im assuming no problem you just attach the two post and serve??? i think im gonna get one, and i do like those Dloop pliers too!! look very nice


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

The winder is sent with a Caviler Jig with posts so you would be set!! ...He sells extra Cavs with the posts for 20 bucks they are also on e-bay



dwagoner said:


> how do the two post's attach to the serving jibs?? i use cavaliers and looks like some of the vids they have are using those so im assuming no problem you just attach the two post and serve??? i think im gonna get one, and i do like those Dloop pliers too!! look very nice


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

I bought one this week after seeing this thread and as soon as I got it yesterday I put it to work. All i can say is awesome awesome product. Serving is tight and even all the way across. If you don't think you need this bec you can serve this fast than holy cow you are superman. I love the moto jig.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I hear ya, I have made 3 sets so far with it and they turn out great



fasteddie2488 said:


> I bought one this week after seeing this thread and as soon as I got it yesterday I put it to work. All i can say is awesome awesome product. Serving is tight and even all the way across. If you don't think you need this bec you can serve this fast than holy cow you are superman. I love the moto jig.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

ex-wolverine said:


> I hear ya, I have made 3 sets so far with it and they turn out great


I just ordered one today. I will give it a try. I have a serving machine that works great but still have a use for one. Glad to hear that the moto works great. You should feel bad for making me buy one.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> The winder is sent with a Caviler Jig with posts so you would be set!! ...He sells extra Cavs with the posts for 20 bucks they are also on e-bay


how are the posts mounted to the cavalier??? hopefully easy enough so i can add to one of the few i have already


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Its a block mounted to the bottom inside of the jig with 1/8 pins sticking out of it...Im going to have my machinist make me a couple more...Ben only has enough for the jigs he sells at the moment...If you go to this link you can see how they are mountedhttp://cgi.ebay.com/Bowstring-Serving-Jig-Outer-Limit-Archery-Moto-String-/110602962233?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c0734539

By the way if you guys know anyone who wants a Little Jon Winder, mines in the classifieds as we speak...It will save somone about 300 bucks



dwagoner said:


> how are the posts mounted to the cavalier??? hopefully easy enough so i can add to one of the few i have already


----------



## droptine801 (Jan 8, 2007)

what other serving machines are there I know of the little john and I seen one that spins the string while you hold the serving jig anyone know the name of that one and who makes them .


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

droptine801 said:


> what other serving machines are there I know of the little john and I seen one that spins the string while you hold the serving jig anyone know the name of that one and who makes them .


That's the apple serving machine. Cost is around $5100


----------



## AwesomeAlien (Oct 31, 2009)

I picked up an Apple server 3 months ago here on AT. It's not the new model but I put a spring upgrade in it. It payed for itself in three weeks. It hits 275lbs on a rock solid string that has already been stretched and burnished under 300lbs. Set your server or paddles and step down. You can also have your kids step on the peddle while you sell something else.


----------



## PDB Strings (May 13, 2010)

Wow you either got the apple for very cheap or make a pile of strings for it to payoff in 3 weeks. I'm trying to figure how many months or years it will take for me to recoup the cost of one.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Im confused about your Sig, Do you now own Twisted Archer Bowstrings or do you just own a set of Jamies Strings...And Congrats on the Apple, But Im serving just as quick with the moto serving tool for fraction of the cost, just two sets of Strings and these babies are paid for



> Twisted Archer Bowstrings Owner. BCY 452X
> String orders starting in March. Working on a new website with a different provider





AwesomeAlien said:


> I picked up an Apple server 3 months ago here on AT. It's not the new model but I put a spring upgrade in it. It payed for itself in three weeks. It hits 275lbs on a rock solid string that has already been stretched and burnished under 300lbs. Set your server or paddles and step down. You can also have your kids step on the peddle while you sell something else.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

PDB Strings said:


> Wow you either got the apple for very cheap or make a pile of strings for it to payoff in 3 weeks. I'm trying to figure how many months or years it will take for me to recoup the cost of one.


HTM makes a couple of serving machines. One is $6500 and the other is $7500. The only other one that makes one is apple as mentioned above. I built my own serving machine. It works great, It is fast and has variable speed. I can load to as much poundage as I desire.. My scale hits 440 and it will easily exceed that. I only build at around 300 pounds. A serving machine isn't to hard to build or at least it wasn't for me. I built mine off of a design that another AT member made. His name is SDLAW. I have had several requests to build some. Maybe when I get healed up from my ankle surgery, I might build a few.


----------



## PDB Strings (May 13, 2010)

ex-wolverine said:


> Im serving just as quick with the moto serving tool for fraction of the cost, just two sets of Strings and these babies are paid for


Maybe I missed something but I think the apple serves about 6 feet a minute and the moto does about 1 foot a minute.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Well I stand corrected, I didnt get that when I talked to apple, 6 feet per minute...hmmmm



PDB Strings said:


> Maybe I missed something but I think the apple serves about 6 feet a minute and the moto does about 1 foot a minute.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Serving too fast has it's problems. I can really fly on my serving machine but prefer to slow it down to a managable speed. With a hand held serving tool, the faster you serve, the more tension it creates on the serving tool. The speed of the serving coming off of the spool creates tension. You have to adjust the tension of the tool according to the speed. It seems easier to me to slow down the serving machine down so I can control the tension more consistently. On my serving machine, I have a hand controlled variable speed. It has a dial and I can set it precisely and hold a constant speed. I don't know how others do it so I would be interested in hearing. Once I get healed up, I have plans on building a serving tool that hold the same tension under different speeds.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Get well bro



fletched said:


> Serving too fast has it's problems. I can really fly on my serving machine but prefer to slow it down to a managable speed. With a hand held serving tool, the faster you serve, the more tension it creates on the serving tool. The speed of the serving coming off of the spool creates tension. You have to adjust the tension of the tool according to the speed. It seems easier to me to slow down the serving machine down so I can control the tension more consistently. On my serving machine, I have a hand controlled variable speed. It has a dial and I can set it precisely and hold a constant speed. I don't know how others do it so I would be interested in hearing. Once I get healed up, I have plans on building a serving tool that hold the same tension under different speeds.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ex-wolverine said:


> Well I stand corrected, I didnt get that when I talked to apple, 6 feet per minute...hmmmm


How fast did you hear from apple? I just talked to them and got similer speeds as PDB. I think the LCA prototype said 5' in a minute and 15 seconds. I also agree with the speed versus tension. I don't care if it serves a mile a minute if it's not a good serving.


----------



## AwesomeAlien (Oct 31, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> Im confused about your Sig, Do you now own Twisted Archer Bowstrings or do you just own a set of Jamies Strings...And Congrats on the Apple, But Im serving just as quick with the moto serving tool for fraction of the cost, just two sets of Strings and these babies are paid for


Jamie and myself are two different string makers. He is in CO and I'm in WV. We've talked before about our string companies having the same names. It just so happens that he's Twisted Archer on AT and I'm Twisted Archer on Martins forum.

Jamie's strings are top shelf and the internet has treated him well. Jamie is also TA customs and I'm just TA Bowstrings.


----------



## AwesomeAlien (Oct 31, 2009)

PDB Strings said:


> Wow you either got the apple for very cheap or make a pile of strings for it to payoff in 3 weeks. I'm trying to figure how many months or years it will take for me to recoup the cost of one.


I did get it at a really good price. And believe it or not the post I found on AT was a month old. No one had really contacted him. I asked for the bare bones price. 
I had about 12 to 15 sets held back waiting on the server. Practiced for a couple nights and started turning them out.
It was delivered a week before I got slammed and have served every string and cable with it.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

great thread... thanks for the vids... i gotta have one of these things!! Just curious as to why you would need more than one motor if you can seperate the motor from the server... i would think you would just need to buy more servers...


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

one quick question.....

How are you finishing your servings? Are you stopping the motor and unhooking the server and back serving or are you serving over the top of another string and pulling thru? 


I think the latter makes better looking serves... just curious!! 

thanks


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Just disconnect and back serve just like you would any other ...The jig just slides out so its no issue...Why I bout two , so I can get my wife to help me:darkbeer: Thats not working out so well



petrey10 said:


> great thread... thanks for the vids... i gotta have one of these things!! Just curious as to why you would need more than one motor if you can seperate the motor from the server... i would think you would just need to buy more servers...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

These Moto tools are just rint...I agree too fast and your sacrificing speed for quality



60X said:


> How fast did you hear from apple? I just talked to them and got similer speeds as PDB. I think the LCA prototype said 5' in a minute and 15 seconds. I also agree with the speed versus tension. I don't care if it serves a mile a minute if it's not a good serving.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I like the wife serving idea. That would save me lots of time and money.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah I hear ya...

Man I just looked at my spelling in the above posts...Horrible, I will blame it on my poor typing skills



60X said:


> I like the wife serving idea. That would save me lots of time and money.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

I just ordered ordered one, if it works as good as the video shows it will save me a lot of time. Thanks for the quick shipping.


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

is there a chance to see it fitting the beiter serving tool?...I have tried many of them and get results going from awful (AAE pro string sold by 3 rivers, a true BS), correct (bohning), good (bear paw) and excellent(beiter)...finally, nothing is as good as the beiter which gives for me some fantastic results (the quicker far from the other for an unsurpassed quality) ...this one looks like too much to the AAE and I am afraid of that...is there some extra feedbacks?


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

i believe they said the beiter would prolly be too heavy for the winder.... and they also said the name of the server is a modified cavalier .... I would argue that hand serving a beiter and cavalier then comparing would be different than moto serving with the cavalier.... now I don't have proof as I don't have either but I would think there are many variables that could be different.. 


I am sure Ex-w will step in and shed his wisdom


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Some folks have asked me to do another video of me serving 12 inches so they could better see how fast the moto is, by my math its 12 inches in 44 seconds...Could have gone faster but this is a good speed for me,,,I have build 10 sets with it so far and it works flawless!!


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

ex-wolverine said:


> Some folks have asked me to do another video of me serving 12 inches so they could better see how fast the moto is, by my math its 12 inches in 44 seconds...Could have gone faster but this is a good speed for me,,,I have build 10 sets with it so far and it works flawless!!


Instead of a drill, hook it to a dremel tool at 35,000 rpm. You can do 12 inches in 3 seconds. LOL (wear safety glasses and hard hat)


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

fletched said:


> Instead of a drill, hook it to a dremel tool at 35,000 rpm. You can do 12 inches in 3 seconds. LOL (wear safety glasses and hard hat)


too bad the dremel only has a 1/8 turit


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

You look good on camera Tom! I guess that's cuz we couldn't see your mug though. Hahahahaha! Just kidding with ya. 

Guys, Tom has built strings for me for the last 2 years and he has built them all year for the shop I worked at. I know first hand how meticulous he is with everything. If this tool didn't do as good or better of a job than his previous equipment, he wouldn't be using it.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Your a funny man Steve, dont forget who builds your strings:bartstush: I might leave a strand or two out 



SteveID said:


> You look good on camera Tom! I guess that's cuz we couldn't see your mug though. Hahahahaha! Just kidding with ya.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> Your a funny man Steve, dont forget who builds your strings:bartstush: I might leave a strand or two out


Knowing who built them, I'm sure they would shoot just fine. :thumbs_up


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I got my moto in today. I haven't tried it out yet but I am impressed with the quality and build. I noticed it has a 2 to 1 gear ratio. This should make it good for serving up hill. :teeth: The only thing I noticed that poses a problem is that the 2 pegs on the serving tool are a touch to long and rub the housing of the moto. I am going to shorten my pegs just a touch. I am going to order another one before they wisen up. For $125, this is a great deal. They could charge double for these and still be a bargain. Every year, new archery stuff hits the market and every once in a while something comes along that really makes a difference. This is one of those products. Any string maker can get lots of use from this product.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I hear ya thats why I have 2 

They are press fitted in, you might be able to take the block off and press tenm in rather than cutting, I would make sure that they are flush with the back side of the serving machine block when engaged so you have enough engagement

Glad you like it, I hope mine never wears out, And I see no need to drop 5 grand on another serving machine at the moment



fletched said:


> I got my moto in today. I haven't tried it out yet but I am impressed with the quality and build. I noticed it has a 2 to 1 gear ratio. This should make it good for serving up hill. :teeth: The only thing I noticed that poses a problem is that the 2 pegs on the serving tool are a touch to long and rub the housing of the moto. I am going to shorten my pegs just a touch. I am going to order another one before they wisen up. For $125, this is a great deal. They could charge double for these and still be a bargain. Every year, new archery stuff hits the market and every once in a while something comes along that really makes a difference. This is one of those products. Any string maker can get lots of use from this product.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i guess i have to empty the paypal account now to buy one LOL, sold a stab set and think its a good investment.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

ex-wolverine said:


> I hear ya thats why I have 2
> 
> They are press fitted in, you might be able to take the block off and press tenm in rather than cutting, I would make sure that they are flush with the back side of the serving machine block when engaged so you have enough engagement
> 
> Glad you like it, I hope mine never wears out, And I see no need to drop 5 grand on another serving machine at the moment


The moto will put a hurt on the serving machine market. I built my own serving machine and love the way it works but there is no way I would spend 5 grand on one. 

I was just going to grind about 1/8th inch off of the pegs. I see what you are talking about by leaving the pegs long enough to go through the head of the moto. The head of the moto is 1/2" thick and the pegs are 11/16th long. I am going to cut/grind the pegs to 9/16th long so only 1/16th stick through the other side. 

Have you had any problems keeping the serving tool hooked to the moto? Does the load of the spin keep create enough friction to keep them both mated.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Nope not at all, just let the drill go for a ride and you will be just fine, never had it come out...Have fun with it




fletched said:


> Have you had any problems keeping the serving tool hooked to the moto? Does the load of the spin keep create enough friction to keep them both mated.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Dam watched that and had to order one, looks like the best thing since a shirt pocket


----------



## AwesomeAlien (Oct 31, 2009)

Well I bought one. If these can go as fast as my apple and save room in the shop.......

The apple might be for sale. Plus, Tom's strings look so good. It must be the Astro


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Maybe not as fast as the apple...but it sure will save you room in the shop:darkbeer:



AwesomeAlien said:


> Well I bought one. If these can go as fast as my apple and save room in the shop.......
> 
> The apple might be for sale. Plus, Tom's strings look so good. It must be the Astro


----------



## AwesomeAlien (Oct 31, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> Maybe not as fast as the apple...but it sure will save you room in the shop:darkbeer:


I don't know, lately I've been putting the center on by hand and running the idler pretty slow.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

AwesomeAlien said:


> I don't know, lately I've been putting the center on by hand and running the idler pretty slow.


How come? Sounds like it was causing rotation? My apple will be here tomorrow and I can't wait to play with it.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Just stumbled on to this thread.

Why has the video been removed [ Thanks


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

The Video is still there



Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Just stumbled on to this thread.
> 
> Why has the video been removed [ Thanks


----------



## AwesomeAlien (Oct 31, 2009)

60X said:


> How come? Sounds like it was causing rotation? My apple will be here tomorrow and I can't wait to play with it.


You got it. Back when I served by hand, I could serve a complete string without seeing the string rotate. At that time I had one hand on the string and one flipping the server. You can't do that with the apple. Everyone that comes into my shop shoots a loop and if they don't they have one when they leave. I like my center serving tight with liquid loc.

On the ends you can run it wide open but, on the idler I have to slow it down or I get a 1/2 rotation when I lift my foot.

With to moto server I could serve on 600lbs if I wanted to. (not that I'm going to)

I've done many strings on my apple with no complaints. We'll see the year is almost over and I need some deductions anyway.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

ex-wolverine said:


> The Video is still there


Hello
Right U are. I can view them now.
When i first clicked on 2 different times . It came up all black. And stated, had been removed by owner. [ Thanks, later


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

Guys I have an apple copy cat that I might be interested in selling. We have 2 apple machines plus this copy cat. It has never been used we had it built 4 years ago and it's collecting dust in the garage. If anyone is interested pm me and we can talk. But please only serious inquiries.


----------



## cjkozik (Jan 31, 2007)

i'm about to order one of these and was wondering if you guys are still liking this device after a couple of months of use.. Is it holding up???? Any problems??? All comments welcomed or pm me with info.. Thanks Cliff


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

No issues at all, I love it



cjkozik said:


> i'm about to order one of these and was wondering if you guys are still liking this device after a couple of months of use.. Is it holding up???? Any problems??? All comments welcomed or pm me with info.. Thanks Cliff


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Has anyone experienced any difficulty getting the serving to lay done evenly without any separation? I bought a OLA server at the ATA show and have tried it a couple time but kept getting separation during the building process.


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

I hope these are still available. I"m thinking about getting another one. I've been using mine for about 6 months now. It took a little getting used to at first as a part of my build process efficiently but now, I just simply couldn't do without it. Also, this is a very durable tool as well.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I hear ya, Im trying to wear mine out, but I cant...I guess thats a good thing



ArcherWolf said:


> I hope these are still available. I"m thinking about getting another one. I've been using mine for about 6 months now. It took a little getting used to at first as a part of my build process efficiently but now, I just simply couldn't do without it. Also, this is a very durable tool as well.


----------

